# Compute experts need your help please



## SquarePeg (Jun 22, 2016)

Got handed down a laptop (from my 13 year old who upgraded) that should be faster than my old Dell.  Dell is 5 years old, cheap model Inspiron with i3 processor, had 4GB RAM and 500 GB HD which was basically full.  The hand me down is a Toshiba with an i5, 6GB RAM and 800GB HD with over 600GB available space. 

The problem is that I don't know what my daughter did to this laptop but it is incredibly slow.  There seems to always be something running in the background that is slowing it down.  The cursor ALWAYS has the spinning circle next to it. 

I'm not sure what I can remove and what is essential.  There seems to be a lot of Toshiba bloatware including the dreaded Norton Antivirus which I have not been able to remove since it is asking me for a password but we have never used Norton, only Webroot (which may be the program that is constantly running... however I have the same program on the Dell and never had that issue). 

Here is a screen shot of the programs that show running as well as all of the Toshiba programs that are installed.  Any advice on how to start this over or uninstall all of this stuff without crippling the laptop?  Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## tecboy (Jun 22, 2016)

Have you tried defragmenting the hard drive?


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 22, 2016)

Probably tons of ad trackers, viruses and the like.

Do you have the original operating install disk ?
I'd start over from scratch with a new OS install.

I regularly clean my kids computers but I use a variety of anti-virus, trojan software to clean all varieties of junk off of it.


----------



## tecboy (Jun 22, 2016)

oops, I meant defragmenting and hard drive.  It is the spell check errors.


----------



## ClickAddict (Jun 22, 2016)

Your Chrome is running very high. (Over a 1 GB in just two open sessions)  Probably the culprit.  Although Chrome is legit, Malware may have latched on as an add-on.  Since it's new to you, I'd suggest a reinstall of the OS and start from there.  Would get rid of all the junk it has picked up.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 22, 2016)

Webroot Secure is using a LOT of CPU time; you need to find out why, but as others have said, likely a lot of spy/mal/adware.  A fresh install will solve almost all your problems.


----------



## Dave442 (Jun 22, 2016)

I agree, reinstall Windows and start from scratch.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 22, 2016)

If you don't have the reinstall disk, you can also try this to help clean out some of the garbage running in background.

Click on the start menu and in the box at the bottom type:

msconfig

Hit enter and run msconfig.  Click on the startup tab, it will give you a list of everything that starts when windows starts.  Anything you don't recognize, take the check mark out of the check box.  When you've gone through the whole list, hit apply, then ok.

Reboot the machine.  This will prevent the programs you uncheck from starting with windows and it can make a huge difference in how fast the machine runs because frankly 98% of the crap thats on that list doesn't really need to start and be running in background all the time anyway.  It's just a huge waste of limited resources.

If you find that you've unchecked a program you actually want to start with windows, you can run msconfig again and just put the checkmark back.  

Just be sure your doing this with the startup tab - you don't want to mess with anything in the services tab.

Hope that helps


----------



## table1349 (Jun 22, 2016)

Me Three.  Wipe it, and reinstall the OS.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 22, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> Probably tons of ad trackers, viruses and the like.
> 
> Do you have the original operating install disk ?
> I'd start over from scratch with a new OS install.
> ...



No disc - I don't think it came with one but I didn't do the original set up, my cousin did it for her.  I do know how to do a system restore from a specific point but that's about my limit on technical expertise...



tecboy said:


> oops, I meant defragmenting and hard drive.  It is the spell check errors.



It took me a few but I did translate that!  Tried a system diagnostic and it didn't detect any defrag need, I think I may have done one a few months ago when I originally started my plan to move to this laptop but it took me a while to move all my photo files and other stuff to the cloud and then was traveling so it's a bit fuzzy on if/when.... the laptop has been sitting off line since then. 



ClickAddict said:


> Your Chrome is running very high. (Over a 1 GB in just two open sessions)  Probably the culprit.  Although Chrome is legit, Malware may have latched on as an add-on.  Since it's new to you, I'd suggest a reinstall of the OS and start from there.  Would get rid of all the junk it has picked up.



I did uninstall and reinstall Chrome today but that didn't fix the issue.  How do you do a reinstall of the OS?  I don't mind starting from scratch as the only programs that I need that she has on here are PSE and Microsoft which I can add back...



tirediron said:


> Webroot Secure is using a LOT of CPU time; you need to find out why, but as others have said, likely a lot of spy/mal/adware.  A fresh install will solve almost all your problems.



More details on "a fresh install" please! 

Thank you all for your responses.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 22, 2016)

OK, I'll have to dig the laptop box out of the garage and see if the disc is in there.  Do all new laptops come with a OS disc?  Is this something that I can download to a disc from Toshiba or Microsoft?


----------



## tirediron (Jun 22, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> OK, I'll have to dig the laptop box out of the garage and see if the disc is in there.  Do all new laptops come with a OS disc?  Is this something that I can download to a disc from Toshiba or Microsoft?


Actually, for the last 5 or more years, most laptops have had a partition on the hard drive with the Windows image on it.  If you look at "My Computer" do you see a second (or third, or however manyith) drive, probably 10Gb or less in size?  It is likely called something like "Restore".


----------



## ClickAddict (Jun 22, 2016)

Typically they did come with a reinstall disc.  Keep in mind if it's the manufacturers disc it will contain the OS and drivers you need but will also have plenty of Toshiba (and partners...Norton antivirus for instance) applications as well which you could live without so if you have the option of unchecking any of those during install go ahead.  You can download Win 10 for free, It runs much better than win 8 did.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 22, 2016)

First check with your daughter or cousin to see where the original disk(s) are that came with the computer.  Most do or did.  Newer computers now often come with the restore disk in a partition on the hard drive.  If that is the case then you will need to get on line and find out from Toshiba the steps to do a clean install for that model of laptop.  

If you have disks you should have a boot disk (cd).   You insert the disk in the drive, start the laptop and it should boot into DOS.  From their you type in Format C: and hit enter.  You will be asked at least twice if you want to proceed as this will wipe all data from the computer.  Select yes each time.   Once the disk has been reformatted you can remove the boot disk, put in the OS install disk or PC install disk, what ever came with the computer and restart the computer.  It will then pull-up the OS install program upon re-booting.  Follow the prompts to install the OS fresh.  From there depending on whether you have an OS disk or a PC install disk, you may or may not have to reinstall the programs.  Any program that did not come with the PC at purchase will have to be reinstalled.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 22, 2016)

as mentioned above, Check with your Cousin first to see if they have an original install disk the the laptop.

If that doesn't work you can download Windows 10 for free.
But being a laptop they normally have drivers that aren't in a clean OS install.
You'll have to go through the computer devices and find each specific driver (video, network, etc) as it may not be in a new install download.  I've found this the most annoying about reinstalling laptops if a clean OS isn't available in a partition or disk.


----------



## ClickAddict (Jun 22, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> as mentioned above, Check with your Cousin first to see if they have an original install disk the the laptop.
> 
> If that doesn't work you can download Windows 10 for free.
> But being a laptop they normally have drivers that aren't in a clean OS install.
> You'll have to go through the computer devices and find each specific driver (video, network, etc) as it may not be in a new install download.  I've found this the most annoying about reinstalling laptops if a clean OS isn't available in a partition or disk.




With most laptops/computer companies they have support page which has all the drivers (often in one easy bundle) for your specific laptop.  (identified by model number) I know Toshiba does.

So all you need is a connection to the net once you reinstall (Win 10 will have a basic driver that will get your network card going) and then shop there first.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 22, 2016)

Dear Apple,

Thank you for having a partition with all the necessary data and programs to do a clean install on every Mac.  I appreciate not having to keep track of CD's, or DVD's.  Plus I know that once I do the basic reinstall the App Store will update any and all drivers, OS etc. 

Sincerely,

All us Mac's. 

Sorry, Peg, I couldn't resist.  I will leave you with one last thought since it seems you are probably dealing with multiple malware's, spyware's etc.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 22, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Dear Apple,
> 
> Thank you for having a partition with all the necessary data and programs to do a clean install on every Mac.  I appreciate not having to keep track of CD's, or DVD's.  Plus I know that once I do the basic reinstall the App Store will update any and all drivers, OS etc.
> 
> ...


Yeah, My old mac software that I bought, which was out of date, was not available after I did a fresh install once.   I emailed them ... no response.  I don't remember the software any more .. it was an upgrade from some free version to a Pro version.  Oh well.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 22, 2016)

Very funny gryph, especially since I only got to have the Toshiba because my daughter convinced me that she just had to have a macbook pro so now I can't afford one of my own, hahahahaha!


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 22, 2016)

right now I'm backing the whole thing up to a disc in case I blow it then will have to wait until later tonight to try the new install.  Got to bring home the bacon...


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 22, 2016)

No partitioned drive that I can see.  There is a "back up and restore image (windows 7)" option under "system"


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 22, 2016)

I don't know anything helpful, just wanted to see what was suggested from those who know way more than me. But I got a kick out of you getting hand me downs - from your kids! lol

All I know is I tried Chrome and hated it, couldn't get it off the computer fast enough! lol but don't even remember why. Good luck with getting it all working.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 22, 2016)

vintagesnaps said:


> I don't know anything helpful, just wanted to see what was suggested from those who know way more than me. But I got a kick out of you getting hand me downs - from your kids! lol
> 
> All I know is I tried Chrome and hated it, couldn't get it off the computer fast enough! lol but don't even remember why. Good luck with getting it all working.



Don't laugh, these are some nice hand me downs!  I also got hand me down Beats when she used her babysitting money to buy the wireless ones, a hand me down ipod once she was old enough for a phone, and my personal favorites - all of the hair products and make up that she tries and doesn't like...  I keep them all in a perfectly good backpack that was just "too babyish" for middle school.   I may never have to shop again.  Yes she's spoiled, that's the beauty of having just one!


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 22, 2016)

What do you all think of this?


----------



## table1349 (Jun 22, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> Very funny gryph, especially since I only got to have the Toshiba because my daughter convinced me that she just had to have a macbook pro so now I can't afford one of my own, hahahahaha!



Smart Daughter, very smart.   


That looks like what you need to know.  You may want to call Toshiba support and give them the model number and serial number to verify. 

If it is...... Print it out.  Twice.  Not disparaging you abilities, but it sucks halfway through the install if you go to do something else since this will take a while, and when you come back you can't find the instructions.  

Plus it's good to have a copy to put away for future use.  

FYI if it asks if you want to do a disk check before the install.  You do.  It will check the disk health and locate and isolate any bad sectors.  Like sensors having a dead pixel or two, disks can have bad sectors.  Not all restores will ask this, some do it automatically, some don't.  I don't know if Toshiba does or not.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 23, 2016)

Successfully started from scratch. It reverted back to Windiws 8 so now I'm upgrading to 10. Before I did that I checked a few things and the speed was great!  Hopefully it will remain so after I install PSE 11 and MS Office. I have a few other programs that I use but I'm going to install them one at a time as needed. Thanks all for your help!


----------



## table1349 (Jun 23, 2016)

Ok, if you haven't installed the other software yet Install all Microsoft products first.  Then 3rd party software.


----------



## DandL (Jun 25, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> Successfully started from scratch. It reverted back to Windiws 8 so now I'm upgrading to 10. Before I did that I checked a few things and the speed was great!  Hopefully it will remain so after I install PSE 11 and MS Office. I have a few other programs that I use but I'm going to install them one at a time as needed. Thanks all for your help!



I looked at the screen shot you posted of your Programs and Features. IMO, the main reason for the slowness and problems you were experiencing was caused by WildTangent Games. WildTangent is a gateway for all kinds of spyware. Now that you've started from scratch, I recommend you install the free version of Malwarebytes Anti-Malware - Protect, Detect & Remove Malware From Your PC  That will help reduce the amount of spyware/malware your computer gets. Scan your system once a week, and don't install any 3rd party tool bars. Also, make sure you keep your AV up to date, and scan regularly.


----------



## katsrevenge (Jun 27, 2016)

I haven't seen it mentioned... but Avast antivirus is free, good...and free. LOL, I put it on everything windows.

Just get rid of Norton first.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 27, 2016)

Update on this.  Did the "back to factory" reset.  One of the consequences of that is that all of my software needed to be downloaded - which I guess it would have been an issue regardless of the reset since the laptop was previously my daughter's and not mine but just a FYI for those considering this option - What a p.i.t.a. 

Finding product keys and looking for download links was not fun!  I spent a ton of time on this all told.  First there was the upgrade to Windows 10, then MS Office then Webroot.  Uninstalled as much of Norton as I could but it is asking me to sign in to uninstall the rest but since we never created the account to begin with, there is no signing in.  It's a very sticky program and hard to get rid of!  Next I had to recalibrate my screen so had to find where I put the ColorMunki software and screen reader.  Then I scoured the Adobe site trying to figure out why my account wasn't showing that I bought Elements 11 a few years ago only to later find the download disc in my desk since apparently I bought the disc and not the digital download!  Then of course Elements wouldn't read raw files until I figured out the right version of ACR/DNG converter to add and got that downloaded... Thought I was done but I tried to edit some files today only to realize that I forgot to download my Topaz labs filters so then I went down that rabbit hole finding the product key and the right link to download all that stuff... sigh  

I think I'm finished!  Thanks again for all the tips and advice.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 27, 2016)

Spoke too soon - the driver for the printer/scanner on the Canon website was wrong, spent another hour tonight chasing that one down!


----------



## table1349 (Jun 27, 2016)

Printers???? PRINTERS????? We don't need no stinking PRINTERS!


----------



## nerwin (Jun 30, 2016)

I must be crazy, I don't use any anti-virus besides the one that is built into Windows 10.


----------



## katsrevenge (Jul 1, 2016)

nerwin said:


> I must be crazy, I don't use any anti-virus besides the one that is built into Windows 10.


Well, as long as you avoid dodgy sites and don't open too many email attachments.. you'll probably be fine.

Me, I know what my guy gets up to when I'm not home, LMAO!!


----------



## nerwin (Jul 1, 2016)

katsrevenge said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > I must be crazy, I don't use any anti-virus besides the one that is built into Windows 10.
> ...



That and not using Windows XP Hahaha. Windows 10 is pretty dang secure.


----------

